# My Submission For January 2011!!!



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

My sexy male CT showing off his goods!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

first Beautiful fishy...
second theres a sticked topic in this setion. 
LINK:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=57809



it reads:
*Administrator* 
Administrator


User
Aquariums
 
 

Join Date: Jul 2006
Posts: 6,610 










*How to Enter Contests* 
Hi everyone,

We noticed that some members have been creating threads in an effort to submit photos for the official bettafish.com monthly contest. Unfortunately, this is not the way to submit photos for the official bettafish.com monthly contest, and any photos "submitted" this way will not be included in the voting options.

You can submit a photo for the official bettafish.com monthly contest here, http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php.

Submissions are accepted until the 16th of each month, at which time voting begins. The winner will be announced on the first or second day of the next month, at which time the next month's contest will begin.

Good luck,
Mike :smile:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

so if i were you id post there my picture otherwise you may not be entered  just dont want you to miss out


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh I did enter the contest, I just wanted to show everyone what I entered


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh lol my bad. how olds this CT male hes BEAUTIFUL


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I got him from a Petsmart. They were having a betta sale and he was only $2! I wanna say he is less than a year. I don't now how old most fish are when they are shipped to a store to sell.

I hope to breed him some day.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

well here they need to b about 6 months (coloured and matured) he was a bargin my guy was $12 from lps.


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

i think it could have been better


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*Like a new hybrid..*


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

''Druels'' OOOHhhh III Waaannt.


----------

